# Spring Break hog with my Kid.



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I took my wife and my 5 year old out to an old fish farm where I used to work this evening. We set up right before dark under a willow tree about 20 yards from my feeder and it didn't take long after dark for them to show. Most of them were in the 60 to 80lb range so I just picked out a cool looking spotted one and the it fly. They came right back and I missed the second one out of pure shock I think . I've had them do it before but these didn't run 50 yards before they came right back. Unfortunately my kid slept through the whole ordeal but he assisted in the tracking and cleaning job and found a cool turtle shell along the way.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Good on ya for the hog. Great loin and sausage there. Extra cool having your son with you.


----------



## TexAg exiled in Arkansas (Mar 12, 2009)

Good Bull on the Family Hunt! I can't wait to start my boy in the field.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

congrats and awesome your taking the boy out. He will always remember those times with Dad.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats on a great time!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on the hog.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Great job Pappy!


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

looks like fun. i can't wait till my little man is old enough. good job dad


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Good job. congrats on the hunt and being with your family. Good jobon introducing your son to hunting.


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Way to go Zach. Looks like it was a great shot.
gary


----------

